# Photobucket Problems Coming



## Critter

Has anyone been notified by Photobucket that uses them that they want you to upgrade your account and pay upwards of $400 a year so that you can post photos on forums such as this one? 

I am on a couple other forums where members are starting to report that Photobucket has been contacting them about third party hosting and telling them that they need to upgrade to be able post photos on forums.


----------



## KineKilla

Have not received such a notice but am growing ever tired of their incessant pop-ups. I won't pay $400 to have Photobucket but it sounds like I'd better plan to back all those pics up somewhere.


----------



## weaversamuel76

I'm on a couple forums that were effected by the extortion and most of the older threads no longer have pictures. Pretty sad at the amount of info lost across the web. I hope this stunt ends the career of the dumb ass over there that thought it up. If you have photo bucket you better start thinking of exporting and hosting your photos elsewhere.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC

weaversamuel76 said:


> If you have photo bucket you better start thinking of exporting and hosting your photos elsewhere.


I've been offering free photo hosting on my site for over 10 years.

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob

*yer pictures are too big for crying out loud*

I see the sales pitches for upgrades but that's all.

I have over 5126 pics in Photobucket. Almost everyone of them has been ran thru Photoshop Elements, cropped and then re-sized for the internet (8" wide by 96 pixels per inch.) So each photo is averages less than 300 KB.

I have the basic plan which I believe is around $20 a month for 10.7 GB of add free storage. My 5126 pics use 1.8 GB or 17.5% of my limit.


----------



## Critter

It is going to be interesting in how it all plays out on their site.

If you go to their Terms Of Use page you will see what each plan offers and to get to the 3rd party hosting where you can post photos on these forums you need the Plus 500 Plan for $399.99 a year.


----------



## Bax*

I bet they are finding that their storage is becoming more expensive to manage and this is their perceived way of managing the increased costs.

I can see the value of their service, but for $399 a year? No. I will just not post pictures in that case!


----------



## wyogoob

*UWN is like Fox News*



Bax* said:


> I bet they are finding that their storage is becoming more expensive to manage and this is their perceived way of managing the increased costs.
> 
> I can see the value of their service, but for $399 a year? No. I will just not post pictures in that case!


Wow, how many pictures do you want to store?

$399 a year for 510 GB.

$20 a year for 10.7 GB

10.7 GB will do approx 30,000 pictures 8" wide x 96 pixels.

.


----------



## DallanC

Apparently our family takes too many pictures. I just looked and we have 41,000 pictures totaling over 80gb. I had over 10,000 on my last phone alone. 


-DallanC


----------



## Critter

Ever since I went digital in the camera area I take a lot more pictures that I ever did with the old film format, even with slide film. 

On my African trip of 22 days I took over 2,000 photos. It was almost to the point that I needed to look at the pictures to see where I had been. I think that I added up all the pictures that 3 of us took and it was over 15,000. One of our hunters was a real shutter bug. 

It took me a couple of weeks to weed out the ones that I didn't care to keep from all of us.


----------



## DallanC

Yea with the DSLR I take the "shotgun" approach. I have the camera set to save both JPGs and RAWs. Later, I weed through the jpgs, deleting the RAW's for the pictures I dont care about. Remaining RAWs (which should be a small subset) I run through Lightroom to get the final images we show people.

Its amazing what Lightroom software can do with a RAW file in post processing.


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob

DallanC said:


> Apparently our family takes too many pictures. I just looked and we have 41,000 pictures totaling over 80gb. I had over 10,000 on my last phone alone.
> 
> -DallanC


I have over 57,000 jpeg work pictures last time I added them up.

.


----------



## DallanC

I know, its crazy right? Sortof like having 20 thousand posts on a forum 


-DallanC


----------



## longbow

DallanC said:


> Apparently our family takes too many pictures. I just looked and we have 41,000 pictures totaling over 80gb. I had over 10,000 on my last phone alone.
> 
> 
> -DallanC


Dallan, you have GOT to slow down with those selfies! :grin:


----------



## wyogoob

*I'm retiring though*



DallanC said:


> I know, its crazy right? Sortof like having 20 thousand posts on a forum
> 
> -DallanC


No, it's not like that at all. I got paid to take, process, and catalog the 57,000 pictures at work.

.


----------



## DallanC

I have a new simple solution, I installed a new web based photo gallery. If someone wants to help beta test the setup PM me.


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob

Looks like I'm good until Dec 31 2018:
*.............................
3. What users are affected by the changes to our 3rd Party Hosting*
 * policies?*
Moving forward, new and legacy free account users will NOT have third party
hosting available.
*If you were a Plus Account subscriber in good standing as of June 1, 2017,*
 * you will continue to have all the privileges you have enjoyed including 3rd*
 * Party Hosting until December 31, 2018 as long as you maintain your*
 * subscription.
.................................
* 
*see: http://blog.photobucket.com/please-review-latest-changes-photobucket/
*


----------



## wyogoob

The notice said "as long as you maintain your subscription"

Great, I can't find my subscription info on the Photobucket website. So I don't know when my present Photobucket subscription expires.

Hmmm

.


----------



## Critter

I managed to delete all of my photos off of their site along with deleting my account with them. 

It will be interesting to see if they are still around next year at this time a others delete their accounts and photos and no one has a reason to go to their site. 

Goob did you find where you can go into your account and check things. Their site leaves a lot to be desired as far as navigation in you account is conserned


----------



## wyogoob

Critter said:


> ................
> 
> Goob did you find where you can go into your account and check things. Their site leaves a lot to be desired as far as navigation in you account is conserned


I can't find some of my account info....like when my subscription is up or if it's an autopay. I've always been a paying Photobucket user; it was so much faster and there were no ads.

I'll probably bail when my subscription runs out.

.


----------

